

Should Jack Dorsey and PayPal Worry About Clinkle? - solipsist
http://www.bloomberg.com/video/should-jack-dorsey-and-paypal-worry-about-clinkle-0KjfyNrwQF~iQT6KJ8W7FQ.html

======
nashequilibrium
Well, this case study has been played out so many times. They are setting
expectations so high with these ads, that they are not going to leave up to
the expectation off the bat. This is what google glass did, color also did
this and hired some very popular people and said they would be bigger than
facebook.

